# Need Help with angles on wooden banked turns



## modragon (Nov 26, 2007)

We are building some banked wooden turns and We would appreciate some input on turn radius and the angle of the wooden treads on the turns. Looking at around 12 foot radius for the turn. Also what is a good width of treads for this type of turn? Any pics or drawings would help. This is our first attempt at this and would like to get input from someone with experience to eliminate the just try it experiment. Thanks


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Many factors...*

What is the entry speed.? Will it ever be wet? What kind of wood? what does the exit look like? what type of soil leads to it?

I don't think this is something someone from a distance would be able to tell you. It sounds like you are getting into the advanced stuff that needs a real "builder". Good luck and find a back yard where you can experiment.

Ben


----------



## modragon (Nov 26, 2007)

We will be coming from 60 feet of 18 inch wide elevated wooden boardwalk ( treads are rough sawn oak) 3-5% downslope on the boardwalk.( Not sure on speed, should we look at maximum speed or controlling the speed?) Exit will be back onto 18 inch wide wooden boardwalk approx. 30 feet flat or slightly upsloped to a rock formation. It usually won't be ridden wet but ! Any ideas on where to start our experiment? I am sure with all the stuff being built out there, that someone has an idea on width and angle of the treads. Thanks


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Dual angles*

Try a dual angled boardwalk. Have the planks overlap and use the outside edge as a "worst case" catch say over 45 degrees, with your bottom angle at around 15-20. Go as wide as possible with the ability to add a full on wall to the outside if needed. An 18" exit doesn't leave much room for error. I would advise a much wider exit that tapers down to the 18" at the very end.

Enjoy and post photos.
Ben


----------



## modragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input, Ben. Sounds like a good way to approach this, as we will have a variety of skill levels trying to ride this feature. I will post pictures as we progress! I agree with you about the 18 inches at the exit, we will probably taper the width down to 18 after about 20 feet. Any and all suggestions are welcome !


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

For safety it's never a bad idea to go overkill on the width of a wooden berm. It's important to note that the point of a berm is to continue the flow of the track. Meaning you shouldn't have to brake to scrub your speed on a corner.
So a berm should serve the speed that is typical to the approach.

So you have to determine the angle from the existing trail. The typical speed that you approach the berm dictates what the angle should be. IF you are trying to lessen the speed and therefore lessening the angle of the berm, you have to tamper with the approach somehow, you shouldn't be looking to control the speed on a berm itself.

The exit also is something that is pretty important. Since you are carrying speed, you want to build the exit to shoot them straight toward where you want them to go. 

So instead of alot of pictures, it's more important to have a good idea, and an understanding of your particular trail flow and how much speed the track carries, to get it dialed.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

redriderbb said:


> Try a dual angled boardwalk. Have the planks overlap and use the outside edge as a "worst case" catch say over 45 degrees, with your bottom angle at around 15-20.
> Enjoy and post photos.
> Ben


 here's a great example of what he's talking about
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=354900
(the very first pic) Good Luck!


----------

